# Trouble in Tunisia



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

will this have any effect on LOOK and their frame/pedals supplies through out the Spring?

Lets hope not but as the place is desending into anarchy and westerners are being flown out en mass, at present its not looking good!

As i ve found out abit more about the governence there, got to wonder why LOOK chose to move there?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

They chose to move there because it is relatively close to Europe and the cost of living/production is much cheaper than France. Make sure to keep an eye on your LOOK bikes this week in case they decide to light themselves on fire.


----------

